
Show HN: Monster Train, a deckbuilding card game in the global top on Steam - shinymark
https://store.steampowered.com/app/1102190/Monster_Train/
======
shinymark
Hi all - I'm Mark Cooke, the CEO of Shiny Shoe, the creators of Monster Train.
We released on May 21 and have been in the global top seller list on Steam
since. The game currently has a user rating of "overwhelmingly positive", the
highest possible rating on Steam.

I've been a reader of HN for years and I've seen some members of this
community mention it in Tweets that they are addicted to the game so I figured
I'd post it here and see if there is any interest/questions.

AMA!

------
phren0logy
Some thoughts:

Slay the Spire, an obvious inspiration for this game, is my favorite game of
this last few years. This game builds on that formula in a meaningful way, and
seems like fun so far. What makes Slay the Spire so special, though, is the
steady polish (some technical, some new content, lots of balance tweaks)
applied over the last few years. Here's to hoping this game will follow that
part of the inspiration also.

